# Where to get Co2 refills



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi I'm thinking of setting up another tank with pressurized Co2. But I work 6 days a week and my space only allows for a 5lb cylinder tank so i will probably have to refill more often. I can't really travel long distances all the time to refill the tank so I was wondering is there places around the Scarborough area that let you refill Co2 tanks? I reside around midland and lawrence. Just trying to find out as much information before diving into another tank. Thanks!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The best (cheapest) locations are in Etobicoke. 

Hydrotech Hydroponics will refill (but they just ship it off to Camcarb, and do not do on the spot refills).

Herbert Williams and Dry Ice & Gases does refills too, but is more expensive than Camcarb/Norwood.

For contact information, check my primer to pressurized CO2 article (linked in my signature below).


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Most paintball stores do it for $5.

Paintball City (near airport road)
Sgt. Splatters.
EastieBoyz paintball

As for nearby in Scarborough I'm not sure, google paintball locations in Scarborough and maybe you'll find some.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Most paintball stores do it for $5.
> 
> Paintball City (near airport road)
> Sgt. Splatters.
> ...


I assume the $5 is for a paintball cylinder, and not a 5 pound cylinder as xriddler mentioned in the first post?

If $5 is for a 5 pound cylinder, then I'll be taking my 10 pound cylinder there to fill from now on...


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i totally forgot about this post i made. Thank you for your answers darkblade. Mind if i ask you how long does a usual 5lb tank last for just one aquarium tank and not split to others.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Didn't realize he said 5lbs lol I was think oz. Yeah Idk if a paintball shop could do that big.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

IIRC Aquatic Kingdom fills Co2

Its worth a Call if they do.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

xriddler said:


> i totally forgot about this post i made. Thank you for your answers darkblade. Mind if i ask you how long does a usual 5lb tank last for just one aquarium tank and not split to others.


There are too many other factors. Leaks in the system? Rate of injection?

I had a 10 pound cylinder last more than 3 years on an ADA Mini-S....

The same 10 pound cylinder might last only half a year (or less) on (say) a 90 gallon.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just got our big cylinder filled at Hamilton Fire and Safety for $30 out the door.


----------

